# Avoiding Double Post Automerge



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there a way to avoid the damn automerge multiple posts in the classifieds when you update something? I just posted new pics and did a slight price modification and can't bump the thread...


----------



## Scott (Nov 13, 2006)

The J custom thread?


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

It's 24 hours. The odds of your sale being gone from the first page in a single day are pretty slim - if that does happen for some reason, just shoot me a PM and I'll bump it.


----------



## Scott (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> if that does happen for some reason, just shoot me a PM and I'll bump it.



I was gonna bump it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2006)

you have to wait a while...I forgot how long...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool. Scott, feel free to bump it by telling me how pretty it is 

Actually with the nuber of views it's gotten I'm suprised nobody commented...


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Donnie (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's 24 hours.





D-EJ915 said:


> you have to wait a while...I forgot how long...


I heard somewhere that you have to wait 24 hours. I can't remember where, though.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Automerge is telling you "That guitar is fucking awesome, you will regret selling it".


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)




----------

